# Yeast is nuts.



## welly2 (5/4/16)

Put my pale ale into the fermenter on Friday at 1.048, checked today (just out of curiosity) and noticed it was down to 1.012. US-05 didn't hang around on this occasion. It was a hungry bugger.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (5/4/16)

The only time that US 05 has let me down was when I foolishly brought a ten pack off Ebay. Not blaming the vendor as such as the yeast was well within the best before date but god knows how many vans/ loading bays and sort facilities it went through with Aus Post before it landed on my doorstep. Every packet of that lot started late and wanted to finish early...


----------



## welly2 (5/4/16)

LAGERFRENZY said:


> The only time that US 05 has let me down was when I foolishly brought a ten pack off Ebay. Not blaming the vendor as such as the yeast was well within the best before date but god knows how many vans/ loading bays and sort facilities it went through with Aus Post before it landed on my doorstep. Every packet of that lot started late and wanted to finish early...


Ha! I bought a US-05 ten pack off eBay and possibly from the same people. I've not actually had any trouble with it. I'm sure some of the packs are getting a bit beyond their best and certainly this one was a treat. Rehydrated it as I've started doing with yeast and it's going great guns. Hopefully it's not too hungry and leaves a bit of sugar behind.


----------



## Bribie G (5/4/16)

US-05 only thinks it's fast.

Try Wyeast 1084 Irish Ale at 20 degrees, done and dusted and clearing out from the top in 4 days.
Good for general bitters as well, not just stout or Irish Red.

It's a relation of Guinness where the primary fermentation (at 24 degrees) is 40 hours. That's right, 40 hours.


----------



## Yob (5/4/16)

Try 1728, 1.095 to dropped clear in 4 days @ 16'c

Animal


----------



## welly2 (5/4/16)

Estimated FG is 1.009. Would you leave it for a bit longer and see what it does? Or let it carry on for the usual 2-3 weeks? I suppose if it wants to ferment a bit more then it'll do so. I'll check back again on Friday and if all is good, I'll cold crash for a few days and then bottle. Probably quickest turnaround yet.


----------



## rude (5/4/16)

Yob said:


> Try 1728, 1.095 to dropped clear in 4 days @ 16'c
> 
> Animal


Just looked up this strain on wyeast site bloody hell ferments as low as 13c high as 24c

What have you used this on Yob ?

The styles guide suggests a lot of high OG beers but also scottish light/60

It floccs hard is it an easy yeast to use cant be arsed rousing mothering too much ?


----------



## Yob (5/4/16)

Wee heavy, RIS, IIPA.. a very versatile yeast, I didnt believe it would go so low but seeing the performance at 16, I'd easily drop it back to 14 just to slow the biatch down.. seriously


----------



## razz (6/4/16)

I pitched US05 into an IPA (1.057) at 6:00 Thursday night and the first reading I took Monday morning was 1.010.


----------



## welly2 (6/4/16)

Down to 1.010. I think I'm going to dry hop this for three days and then cold crash it. Bottle it Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## razz (6/4/16)

I'm doing the same Welly, going away for the weekend so will keg on Tuesday or Wednesday. Do you dry hop at 14 degrees? Read it from one of the craft breweries.


----------



## welly2 (6/4/16)

razz said:


> I'm doing the same Welly, going away for the weekend so will keg on Tuesday or Wednesday. Do you dry hop at 14 degrees? Read it from one of the craft breweries.


Actually usually just dry hop at fermentation temperature (18c), haven't heard anyone suggest that I should be dry hopping at a lower temperature. Would be keen to find out more though!


----------



## rude (6/4/16)

Its recomended in the Brew Dog recipes for the most aromatic
For 5 days post ferment

In the current Punk IPA


----------



## welly2 (6/4/16)

Oh well, I'll give that a whirl. Easily done. Cheers!


----------

